# Mes premières applications



## kristo (19 Août 2009)

jai lu rapidement les regles du forum et je ne savait pas si javait le droit de poster mes propres applications alors ... je vous laisse le lien de mon site web de dévelloper au lieu du lien direct des apps! 

/http://seriousfunapps.com/


----------



## Nicolas_D (19 Août 2009)

Si tu veux faire parler de tes applications, donnes quelques droits Ad-Hoc à l'équipe rédactionnelle de MacGé et à d'autres, essaies d'avoir des codes gratuits auprès d'Apple et donnes-les à MacGé, fais-toi un bandeau de pub pour des sites spécialisés AppStore/Mac comme MacGé.

Il y a beaucoup de monde sur les forums mais encore plus qui ne font que visiter et/ou lire les pages de MacGé.
Si tu es assez intelligent pour faire une appli tu dois l'être aussi pour du marketing de base.
Bonne chance.


----------



## pernel (25 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

Je suis allez voir le site en question, et il y a des trucs très sympa dont MagCover


----------



## Pooki (26 Août 2009)

Site beau et simple pour des applications qui m'ont l'air sympa


----------



## naas (26 Août 2009)

There something i don't really understand, if you're french and post on a french forum, why then you direct us to an english website where there is no french at all ?


----------



## Pooki (26 Août 2009)

naas a dit:


> There something i don't really understand, if you're french and post on a french forum, why then you direct us to an english website where there is no french at all ?


Je me suis également posé la même question.....


----------



## nicolasf (26 Août 2009)

Rappel : adresse pour contacter la rédaction = http://www.igen.fr/contact


----------

